# Tuto: Vos ebooks sur l'ipod touch



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Un simple tuto pour lire les ebooks sur l'ipod touch en utilisant les possibilités offerts par firmware 2.0
Après différentes recherches, je n'avais pas trouvé une solution bien expliquée, donc la voilà...
Bien entendu, il s'agit d'une manière, à vous de trouver celle qui vous convient.

Alors c'est partie... 

1. D'abord, il faut télécharger Stanza sur l'AppStore.






2. Ensuite il faut téléchargé la beta pour macos à cette adresse.

3. Il faut maintenant choisir l'ebook qui vous intéresse.
Pour le tuto, nous allons prendre Les Fleurs du Mal de Baudelaire, que l'on peut trouver sur ce très riche site: Ebooksgratuits et téléchargé-le en format Mobipocket.





4. Ensuite, il faut ouvrir ce fichier avec Stanza sur votre ordi et l'exporté en "Iphone Bookmarket" 





5. Importer le fichier ainsi créé dans Safari puis synchroniser les signets à l'ipodtouch via itunes.

6. Allez dans Stanza sur l'ipod touch et choisir "Shared Books" puis choisir votre ordi et ensuite le fichier voulu.








Et choisir de le téléchargé comme le montre l'image suivante:





Et voilà enfin le résultat obtenu:


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ce tutoriel très complet !! 

Moi qui suis encore, mais momentanément sur PC, ne peux faire cette manip'...mais elle reste vraiment bonne ! 

J'aurais voulu savoir si le fait d'envoyer un fichier (prenons ton exemple) Les Fleurs Du Mal (1856) par message n'est pas plus simple...? 

Je m'explique:
-on va sur "eBooksGratuits".
-on recherche le titre que l'on aimerait lire pendant les vacances.
-on le télécharge en .doc (sous Mac, il n'y a pas de soucis particuliers, donc ça va).
-on en fait une copie que l'on enregistre dans un dossier (eBooks for Touch) par exemple.
-on l'envoie en pièce jointe via Mail.
-on le reçoit sur son Touch, et on le lit...tranquille !! 

J'avoue qu'il y a un seul inconvénient: il n'est pas "enregistrer" dans l'iPod...même si les messages peuvent ne pas être supprimés...

Des avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour le compliment.

Pour ta méthode, que j'ai plus ou moins essayer, je trouve 2 petites lacunes.

1. Comme tu le dis, l'ebook n'est pas enregistrer dans l'ipod. Ma méthode a le mérite d'avoir tout les ebooks rassemblées dans une même application où l'on peut faire une recherche par titre, auteur, etc...

2. Il est pas possible avec un .doc de faire d'aller directement à des chapitres, comme c'est la cas dans la dernière capture du 1er post. Cette dernière fonction prends tout son sens lors de la lectures d'ouvrages de poésies.

Mais j'avoue que mé démarche est un peu lourde...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci pour le compliment.
> Pour ta méthode, que j'ai plus ou moins essayer, je trouve 2 petites lacunes.
> Mais j'avoue que mé démarche est un peu lourde...



C'est entendu, on est tout deux d'accord.
Un peu lourde, mais plus avantageuse...


----------



## Bennn (15 Juillet 2008)

Mon iPod n'arrive pas à trouver mon ordinateur, il marque "searching for shared books" et il pédale dans le vide. Est ce qu'il faut faire qqch sur l'ordi genre coupe-feu ou autre?


----------



## SylvieT (15 Juillet 2008)

wow génial, merci beaucoup pour ce tuto


----------



## Le Baron (15 Juillet 2008)

hello et bien j ai le meme probleme que Benn.
A noter que j ai un truc similaire sur une autre appli (filemagnet) Mon iPod Et Mon mac
Me se voyent pas qulequ un aurait il une astuce 
Merci salutations
Le Baron


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

J'ai eu une fois le même problème que j'ai résolu en redémarant l'ipod


----------



## macnovice2 (26 Juillet 2008)

salut a tous, 
ce qui est marche avec l'ipod touch est il vrai aussi pour l'Iphone???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

macnovice2 a dit:


> salut a tous,
> ce qui est marche avec l'ipod touch est il vrai aussi pour l'Iphone???



Oui .

Sinon pour Stanza, n'oubliez pas qu'il possède des dizaines de titres en catalogue.

Stanza > Online Catalog > Free Books by Feedbooks > Books by Language > Français.


----------



## Bennn (5 Août 2008)

Moi je n'ai eu que des problèmes avec cette méthode parce qu'il faut mettre le bouquin dans les signets et une fois sur mon iPod impossible d'accéder aux signets car crashs systématiques. J'ai du restaurer la bête car il était impossible de virer l'ebooks des signets même en synchronisant via iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Il est maintenant plus nécessaire de passer par cette manip.

Il suffit d'ouvrir un fichier Mobypocket avec Stanza sur l'ordi puis cocher dans Tools (barre de tâche) "Enable sharing" puis aller sur l'ipod et dans Shared Books et ton ordi va apparaître .


----------



## gerardjanus (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Bon tuto et depuis que je cherchais ce type de soft, merci pour les recherches.

Mais j'ai un problème.

Dans la version téléchargée de Stanza, je ne peux exporter en Iphone Bookmarklets. Cette option est absente du menu.

D'autre part, ce qui explique peut-être cela, les menus:
fichier, édition, présentation, aller à, sont en anglais.

J'ai pourtant et à plusieurs reprises, téléchargé Stanza, mais rien ni fait.

Peut-être une solution pour me venir en aide, car ce soft me serait bien utile.

J'ai un Imac, os 10.5.4.

Merci pour une réponse,

gérard


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Bienvenue sur le forum...

Stanza est, en tout cas chez moi, en "Franc-glais" donc ne t'inquiètes pas...

Sinon, comme je l'ai indiqué sur le fil un peu plus loin, pas la peine de passer par un truc compliqué...

Voici la démarche à suivre:

Tu télécharges l'application Stanza sur le site pour ton mac.

Tu ouvres le fichier mobypocket désiré par Stanza. Puis dans la barre de tâche en haut, tu vas sur "Tools" et tu coches "Enable Sharing" et Allow Anonymous Sharing".

Assure-toi que l'iphone/ipod et ton ordi soit sous le même réseau wifi, puis tu ouvres l'application sur l'iphone. Là tu sélectionne "Shared Books" et normalement tu va voir apparaître le nom de ton ordi, tu cliques puis le fichier va également apparaître. Il te suffit alors de cliquer dessus pour le télécharger.

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## gerardjanus (15 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse,
Mais, car il y a un mai, j'ai toujours un problème.
J'ai bien ouvert avec Stanza, mon fichier, j'ai sélectionné dans outils, Enable sharing et Allow anonymous sharing. Je ne peux toujours pas exporter en Iphone Bookmarklets. J'ai enregistré le fichier tout simplement. Mon Ipod est connecté en Usb. J'ai ouvert Stanza sur l'Ipod, puis shared Books et la comme soeur anne, je ne vois rien venir.
Faut-il l'enregistrer/exporter d'une autre façon ?  Mon os 10.5.4 ?  La liaison en Usb ?
Je ne sais. As-tu la solution ?
Dommage, car il me serait bien utile.

Gérard


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Non pas d'enregistrement via les bookmarks et pas de branchement via USB 

Il faut que l'ordi et l'ipod/iphone soit sous le même réseau wifi.

Et là, l'application sur l'ipod verra automatiquement ton ordi.

Ps: N'oubliez pas de faire la màj, Stanza (version iphone) est maintenant en français.


----------



## baritono (26 Août 2008)

Bravo, ça marche nickel !!!


----------



## Makhno (11 Novembre 2008)

Un petit up ! 

Je me permets de compléter ce tuto avec une manip pour eReader (gratuit), une autre application pour eBooks sur l'appstore. 
Vraiment très bien (je la préfère à Stanza, ne serait-ce que par sa fontion de surlignage ou la facilité pour mettre un bookmark clic dans le coin supérieur droit)) mais ... elle ne permet de lire que les livres au format ereader ( c'est-à-dire .pdb , format du palm OS je crois). 

On trouve une palanquée de ces bouquins sur ebooksgratuits ou ailleurs. 

L'application permet d'elle-même d'aller télécharger des livres. 
Lorsqu'on est dans la liste de ses livres, un clic sur le petit "+" en haut à droite fait monter un menu qui propose trois liens (commerciaux je crois...). 
La quatrième case c'est "another site". On va donc pouvoir entrer n'importe quelle adresse oueb pour aller directement sur le net télécharger les ebooks qui nous plaisent (dans le format ereader bien entendu). 

Problème : pour que l'application arrive à comprendre que le fichier à télécharger est un ebook qu'elle doit enregistrer, il faut que le lien que l'on clique se termine par "le_nom_du_fichier.pdb". 

Par exemple (c'est une adresse que je viens d'inventer, pas cliquer hein :rateau
http://www.sitedelivres/julesverne/letourdumonde.pdb

Aller sur ebooksgratuit ne sert donc à rien puisque les liens ne sont pas comme cela. Il y a donc l'astuce de télécharger le fichier sur son ordinateur puis de se le placer avec un client ftp sur son espace en ligne Free par exemple et d'aller y surfer par le biais de ereader. Les liens seront écrits correctement pour l'application et on télécharge tout ce qu'on y a mis. 

Oui, mais on ne sait pas tous ce qu'est un client ftp et on n'a pas tous un espace chez Free !!!! 

Bah oui ! Mais Free en a eu ras le trognon de se faire squatter ses serveurs avec ce type d'usage, qui est du stockage de fichier perso et non de fichier pour page oueb. 
Ils ont donc mis en place http://dl.free.fr , un service où on peut envoyer tous les fichiers qu'on veut et dont on peut ensuite partager le lien de téléchargement. 

Et ce lien, génial ! , se finit par le "nom_du_fichier.sonextension"

Il suffit alors : 

1 - de télécharger le livre dans le format ereader sur son ordinateur. 
2 - de l'envoyer sur dl.free.fr (je détaille pas ici, c'est vraiment clair comme interface)
3 - de lancer sur l'iPhone/iPod Touch l'application et de cliquer sur "+" puis "another site"
4 - de taper l'url de téléchargement (biscornue d'accord mais ça reste facile)
S'affiche alors la page de free. Un clic sur le lien de téléchargement et hop, ereader propose l'ajout du livre à sa bibliothèque. 

Là où Stanza demande un client sur l'ordi bientôt payant, ici pas de client sur l'ordi et tout est gratuit ! 

Enjoy !


----------



## hubert70 (18 Décembre 2008)

bonjour makhno 
j'ai apprécié ton tuto sur le chargement ebook mais seulement j'ai un petit souci. quand tu télécharge ton ebook avec l'extention modifié en pdb sur free. free t'envoie un message avec le lien pour le télécharger. est ce que c'est bien ce lien suivit du nom de ton fichier qu'il faut rentrer dans l'ipod c'est ce que j'ai fait est cela n'a pas marché de plus le lien a des majuscules est ce qu'il faut les respecter ( je l'ai fait) merci si tu peux me répondre


----------



## macnovice2 (18 Décembre 2008)

bonjour a tous.
je n'ai pas encore d'iphone car je suis medecin et je me sert beaucoup du vidal que j'ai sur  mon HTCH touch. pour le moment je pensais que cela n'etait pas possible d'avoir le vidal sur l'iphone mais si vous me confirmez que cela marche bien je vais peut etre passer a "tous MAC " !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Par contre, c'est un peu énorme comme source d'information!

Je sais pas si ça risque d'être très pratique...

Par contre, sache qu'il existe de nombreuses applications pour le corps médicales spécialement conçues pour l'iphone.

Il y a même une rubrique dédié sur l'AppStore: Lien.


----------



## Makhno (18 Décembre 2008)

hubert70 a dit:


> bonjour makhno
> j'ai apprécié ton tuto sur le chargement ebook mais seulement j'ai un petit souci. quand tu télécharge ton ebook avec l'extention modifié en pdb sur free. free t'envoie un message avec le lien pour le télécharger. est ce que c'est bien ce lien suivit du nom de ton fichier qu'il faut rentrer dans l'ipod c'est ce que j'ai fait est cela n'a pas marché de plus le lien a des majuscules est ce qu'il faut les respecter ( je l'ai fait) merci si tu peux me répondre



Salut ! 

J'ai d'abord vu ton MP avant de voir ce message. Je ne te réponds pas à nouveau ici. 
Je précise juste : les 5 points dans la fin de mon message sont la clé  Suivre à la lettre :rateau:


----------



## hubert70 (19 Décembre 2008)

bonjour
ce que je ne comprend c'est que le site free me donne une adresse de téléchargement de mon fichier http://dl.free.fr/uRtGnf8ki
genre celle ci que j'ai modifier  alors que toi tu donne une adresse qui commence par http://WWW 
merci


----------



## Makhno (19 Décembre 2008)

hubert70 a dit:


> bonjour
> ce que je ne comprend c'est que le site free me donne une adresse de téléchargement de mon fichier http://dl.free.fr/uRtGnf8ki
> genre celle ci que j'ai modifier  alors que toi tu donne une adresse qui commence par http://WWW
> merci



http://dl.free.fr/uRtCnf7ki

c'est bien l'adresse à taper dans "another site" dans ereader. Ça te charge la page free, tu cliques sur télécharger le fichier et ereader te demande direct si tu veux ajouter à ta bibliothèque. 

La seul adresse que je donne avec les www, c'était un exemple... juste pour montrer que ce qui marche avec l'appli ereader, c'est la fin en "monlivre.pdb". Cela permet à l'appli de piger que le fichier à télécharger est bien un livre qu'elle peut exploiter...

Edit : je viens de tester l'adresse que tu donnes, ça marche chez moi : ereader est bien en train de télécharger balzac...

Edit 2 : t'es sûr de ton fichier ?? Parce que c'est pas vraiment lisible... On dirait la source d'une page HTML...


----------



## PO_ (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai 2 questions : 

- Serait-il possible de créer un sujet (en épinglé éventuellement) recensant les divers sites proposant des eBooks gratuits en FRANÇAIS, au format Stanza ou autres ?

- La seconde est plus personnelle, j'ai la "chance" d'avoir un MacPro, qui est grâce à la proverbiale mesquinerie d'Apple, dépourvu d'Airport. 
Sachant que ce MacPro est relié par Ethernet à un routeur Linksys pourvu d'un wifi adéquat, y at'il un moyen de faire en sorte que  l'iPhone et le MacPro puissent se "causer", comme si ce dernier avait effectivement un Airport ?

SI c'est le cas, comment faire ? Je suis totalement novice, voire même béotien en matière de réseaux ... Donc, si une solution existe, merci de me détailler les procédures, ou éventuellement de me fournir une URL ...

Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide solidaire.


----------



## Makhno (24 Décembre 2008)

Salut ! 

Pour les ebooks, je crois bien que ebooksgratuits.com est le plus important. Il faut cependant faire un tour sur leur lien "annuaire" pour voir d'autres (petits) sites. 

Pour ton wifi, ce qui compte c'est que ordinateur et iPhone soient sur le même réseau. Peu importe le mode de connexion. Chez moi par exemple Remote fonctionne avec un pc en ethernet...


----------



## PO_ (24 Décembre 2008)

Effectivement, ça fonctionne parfaitement, que l'iPhone soit relié par cable ou wifi. Je n'ai donc pas besoin d'acheter une carte Wifi pour mon Mac Pro ...

Content qu'il est le PO.

Je viens de télécharger une palanquée de Jules Vernes. Je dois avoir environ 90 % de ces romans. 
J'ai même épuisé mon quota IP chez eux. Faudra que je continue demain et les autres jours. Le site *ebooksgratuits.com* est vraiment une mine d'or.

Encore merci à Antoine59 pour son Tutorial très clair et sa précision importante dans le message #12 ...


----------



## Makhno (24 Décembre 2008)

Content pour toi ! 

Pour ebooksgratuits, clair que c'est génial comme site ! 
Perso, quota d'IP dépassé pour l'intégrale des Sherlock Holmes... Deux jours déjà...  Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon ! 

(J'ai redécouvert le Petit Prince grâce à la lecture sur iPhone ! Avait oublié à quel point ce bouquin était beau et bien écrit... Je me suis mis à le lire au pif, dans un moment d'ennui. Bah pas été déçu !)


----------



## René Philippe (9 Mai 2009)

Super tous ces tutos, c'est ce que je cherchais et j'ai même posté avant de l'avoir vu, MAIS ça ne marche pas chez moi, j'ai un macBookPro, free, et je n'arrive même pas à établir une connexion wifi entre l'iphone et le réseau.  Je suis nuuuuuulll  c'est quoi cette histoire de quota d'ebook ?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (20 Juin 2009)

Il faut que ton iPod (ou iPhone) partage la même connexion que ton macbook pro.. Une fois que c'est fait, tu lance l'application stanza de ton iPod (ou iPhone), puis l'application Stanza desktop installé dans ton ordi... tu vas sur le site ebooksgratuits.com, tu choisis ton livre en format mobipocket, et surtout dans stanza, tu clique "enabling shared" (un truc comme ça) dans outil. Une fois que c'est fait (surtout ne vas pas dans ebooks export, car curieusement dans le mien iPhonebookmarket n'apparaît pas), tu vas dans ton appli stanza ipod (ou iphone) tu vas dans "livre partagé" là apparaît ton ordinateur (les deux doivent être connecté au wifi), puis tu vas dans ton stanza desktop, tu ouvres le fichier en .ppc (je crois): ex gogol journal d'un fou, puis sur ton ipod (ou iphone) tu tapes (enfin t'appuies) sur ton ordi et le livre devrait apparaître dans une nouvelle fenêtre de ton ipod, t'appuies sur télécharger, et il le télécharge... 
j'ai trouvé l'astuce dans le faq du site de stanza....


----------



## Nicolas_D (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'essayer d'ajouter un livre dans Stanza avec l'application Mac mais contrairement à ce qui avait été décrit plus haut le fonctionnement a légèrement changé.
Je vous donne donc une traduction libre de la FAQ du site Lexycle éditeur de Stanza.

Comment transféré un livre de mon Mac à mon iPhone/iPod Touch ?

1.Lancez Stanza bureau.
2 Allez au menu Fichier -> Ouvrir, et choisir un livre ou un document dans un des formats supportés par Stanza.
N.B.: Le texte des livres eReader ne sera pas affiché, mais vous pouvez néanmoins utiliser cette interface pour partager un livre avec Stanza iPhone.
3 Allez au menu Outils, et assurez-vous que le partage est autorisé en cochant "Enable Sharing".
4 Assurez vous que votre iPhone est connecté sur le même réseau sans fil que votre Mac.
5 Lancez l'application Stanza sur votre iPhone.
6 À partir du menu principal "Bibliothèque", sélectionnez "Livres partagés". Vous devez le nom de votre ordinateur, sélectionnez-le.
7 L'application bureau Stanza vous notifiera que votre iPhone essaie de se connecter à votre bibliothèque partagée, et réclame votre permission pour autoriser la connection.
8 Une fois que vous avez donné votre autorisation, Stanza iPhone affichera une liste de livres qui sont ouverts par Stanza bureau.
9 Touchez le livre à télécharger sur votre iPhone. Il apparaîtra dans Titres et  Téléchargements.

J'ai essayé le tutoriel pour eReader avec le téléversement sur dl.free.fr mais moi non plus, je n'arrive pas à télécharger le fichier. Si quelqu'un a une autre solution...


----------



## Makhno (21 Juillet 2009)

Nicolas_D a dit:


> J'ai essayé le tutoriel pour eReader avec le téléversement sur dl.free.fr mais moi non plus, je n'arrive pas à télécharger le fichier. Si quelqu'un a une autre solution...



Arf ... 

ÇA NE MARCHE PLUS ! ... 

ereader a changé, maintenant il passe par safari et demande une url de ce type ereader://qlkfnjsng/truc.pdb

J'ai essayé de placer le livre sur mon espace free.fr, de taper l'adresse et de remplacer le http par ereader:// mais safari me dit que le serveur ne connait pas ça... 

C'est la fin... Zut !

EDIT 

un petit tour dans l'aide :
"We have removed the ability to download and purchase books from within the ereader application in order to remain compliant with the policies of the App Store"... 

Ça se passe de commentaires... snif.

EDIT 2

Ereader fournit une nouvelle méthode : 

Se créer un compte (gratuit) sur ereader.com
cliquer sur le lien "personnal content" (petit bandeau orange)
on arrive sur un page où on peut envoyer au site son fichier (en .pdb évidemment)

Ensuite
on lance ereader
on clique sur le "+"
puis "ereader/fictionwise shelf
une fenêtre demande le nom et mot de passe du compte ereader
on se log 

et Ô magie ! il trouve les livres que l'on a ajouté tout à l'heure. 
Y'a plus qu'à les télécharger :
soit tous d'un coup en cliquant sur l'icone représentant un livre avec une flèche vers le bas
soit un par un, en cliquant sur le titre puis le bouton download en haut à droite

et vala !

Reste un inconvénient : les livres sont mal tagués... L'auteur s'appelle "personal content" et le titre est celui du fichier (avec ses tirets bas ou autres, il finit par .pdb, etc). Il faut donc ouvrir le livre puis l'éditer pour remettre les informations...


----------



## Mick33 (23 Juillet 2009)

Hello

Suite à ce topic, j'ai testé des ebooks Mobipocket plus lourds, dont Le guide de thérapeutique (3Mo) et le Vidal (18Mo)

Autant le premier, ça a été assez rapide, autant le second a mis très longtemps avant d'être assimilé par Stanza.

Par contre, le résultat à l'écran puis sur iPhone, une cata !

1) les accents ne sont pas passés et remplacés par une succession de caractères (je ne connais pas le nom, mais les "é" sont remplacés par des "Ã©", les "à" par des "Ã", etc... gênant la lecture... mais ce n'est pas le pire

2) la mise en page est complètement foutue, perte des tableaux et couleurs

3) plus de liens ni de table des matières, indispensables à une bonne navigation

4) recherche par terme difficile compte tenu des caractères accentués

5) temps de chargement du fichier de 1 à 2 minutes (pour 2 Mo) assez énervant, je n'imagine pas ce que ce sera pour le Vidal qui en fait 18 !
Et si l'iPhone s'éteint (ce qui n'arrive que toutes les 30 secondes), il faut recharger !

Bref, le résultat est que ça tourne sur l'iPhone, mais dans quel état !

Donc pour l'instant, pas de solution pratique pour nous, médecins, que d'utiliser le système mis en place par Vidal pour l'accès à leur base de donnée par http://phone.vidal.fr (depuis un iphone ou ipod touch)


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Juillet 2009)

Inscris-toi sur Univadis. c'estgratuit, très peu de pub (et que sur le portail).
A partir de là, tu as accès au vidal pro, au merx en français, aux recommendations vidal et à plein d'autres trucs pour pas un rond...


----------



## Mick33 (23 Juillet 2009)

Hello

Merci pour le site (je n'avais pas eu le temps d'y aller avant, et je l'avais oublié)

Par contre, c'est toujours un vidal "on line", et en cas de manque de réseau (comme c'est souvent le cas par chez moi), ça ne marche pas.......

Ciao


----------



## Makhno (26 Juillet 2009)

Salut ! 

Et si tu utilisais Instapaper ? Permet de lire des page oueb hors connexion... 
Bon, ok, tu vas peut-être pas pouvoir chopper tout le Vidal. Mais si tu as des pages à consulter régulièrement, ça peut aider...


----------



## Oracle (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur Stanza 1 beta 17 pour Mac je n'ai pas non plus l'export vers iPhone mais ce n'est visiblement plus utile. En activant le partage anonyme tel que décrit plus haut et en ouvrant tous un PRC, il devient automatiquement visible de Stanza iPhone. En ouvrant une dizaine de PRC sur le Mac, javais accès à tous les PRC sur l'iPhone. Quand je les referme sur le Mac, ils disparaissent de la liste sur l'iPhone.

C'est parfait. Seul reproche, ce boulet n'est pas foutu de comprendre les accents dans les titres.


----------



## PO_ (27 Juillet 2009)

Ce n'est pas vraiment dans le sujet, mais quel outil, pourrait-on utiliser pour modifier les eBooks sur le mac et qui sache ouvrir les différents formats compréhensibles par Stanza, justement pour corriger les éventuelles fautes d'accents dans les titres ?


----------



## prosa canaveis (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
J'ai installé stanza, mais je n'arrive pas à faire communiquer l'Iphone et le mac. C'est toujours en recherche pour des heures.
J'ai bien vu qu'il faut que le Mac et l'Iphone soit sous le même réseau wifi, ce qui est mon cas, enfin je présume parce que j'ai le seul router à la ronde.
J'ai coché les options ad hoc dans Stanza, mais rien du tout.
Sinon j'ai recherché si on pouvait y transférer directement avec Iphone explorer, mais je ne sais pas dans quel dossier y mettre.


----------



## BERENICE02 (15 Août 2010)

Pour les faute il faut lire le fichier avec kindle qui corrige les fautes d' accent


----------



## René Philippe (28 Décembre 2013)

Ah bon ? moi j'ai de la pub c'est tout


----------



## anne st (21 Janvier 2014)

lIpod est un bel objet. Ultra slim,  jenvie sa ligne parfaite. Il est léger et tient bien en main. Une fois de plus Apple a su relever le challenge et a sorti un appareil intuitif. Lutilisation est désarmante de simplicité et les performances à la hauteur.


----------

